# Easy Install BMW DIS INPA for Dummies



## mechauto (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey everyone. I have been a member on here for quite some time but I never really have much to post about until now.

I wanted to write this review in case there are any more of you out there that really want to purchase the BMW DIS, INPA, SSS software but don't know if you will be able to install it yourself and/or if you don't know where to buy it from. I literally researched this for 2-3 weeks and contemplated between just buying a different scan tool, or purchasing aftermarket software that was easier to use but didn't offer the capabilities of DIS and INPA. Well, if you are in the same position then I hope this will help you out.

So anyway, after my several weeks of searching and debating, I ended up deciding to purchase the DIS/INPA/SSS software from pss-autosoft.net basically by just randomly choosing a website that sold it. Obviously, I did try to find sites that actually looked legitimate and had good info about their product, but it was still kind of random.

After I purchased it I figured that I had a 40% chance of getting it to work, as I am by no means a computer expert, but I figured for $50 it was worth a try. I did the download version which took around and hour or so to download, and after it was downloaded I basically just followed each step of their installation menus and to my amazement it installed everything in the first shot and worked perfectly***8230;...well almost. I did have issues connecting with my car but it turned out to be a crappy cable I purchased from Amazon for $28. After returning the junk cable and purchasing one from one-stop-electronics.com it connected immediately. I just completed my battery replacement and registration today using DIS v57 and everything worked perfectly.

One disclosure***8230;... I have not used the SSS or Progam program yet so I cannot comment on their operation. I did open them and they do open, but I have NOT connected to my car with them.

Hope this helps someone!!


----------



## dutch29 (Feb 7, 2015)

mechauto said:


> Hey everyone. I have been a member on here for quite some time but I never really have much to post about until now.
> 
> I wanted to write this review in case there are any more of you out there that really want to purchase the BMW DIS, INPA, SSS software but don't know if you will be able to install it yourself and/or if you don't know where to buy it from. I literally researched this for 2-3 weeks and contemplated between just buying a different scan tool, or purchasing aftermarket software that was easier to use but didn't offer the capabilities of DIS and INPA. Well, if you are in the same position then I hope this will help you out.
> 
> ...


You are the man! You sound exactly like me and I would like to buy INPA but don't really know much about it or how to operate it. Mainly to reset an airbag light that my dealer says is for the battery safety terminal issue.
I didn't know if the cable that plugs into the car came with the software or not. I believe the way you have it stated is that you buy them separately?
Thanks


----------



## dutch29 (Feb 7, 2015)

What is the item that I need from or the item that you bought from one-step electronics?
I have a 2005 530i (E60)


----------



## dutch29 (Feb 7, 2015)

mechauto said:


> Hey everyone. I have been a member on here for quite some time but I never really have much to post about until now.
> 
> I wanted to write this review in case there are any more of you out there that really want to purchase the BMW DIS, INPA, SSS software but don't know if you will be able to install it yourself and/or if you don't know where to buy it from. I literally researched this for 2-3 weeks and contemplated between just buying a different scan tool, or purchasing aftermarket software that was easier to use but didn't offer the capabilities of DIS and INPA. Well, if you are in the same position then I hope this will help you out.
> 
> ...


What is the item that I need from or the item that you bought from one-step electronics?
I have a 2005 530i (E60)
Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm pretty sure this is the cable he bought. It is the one I have and works for me.

http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/?dispatch=products.view&product_id=16


----------



## mechauto (Nov 25, 2006)

dutch29 said:


> You are the man! You sound exactly like me and I would like to buy INPA but don't really know much about it or how to operate it. Mainly to reset an airbag light that my dealer says is for the battery safety terminal issue.
> I didn't know if the cable that plugs into the car came with the software or not. I believe the way you have it stated is that you buy them separately?
> Thanks


Sorry for the delay Dutch29. JimD1 was correct, that is the cable I purchased. I originally purchased a $25 one from Amazon and it was a total POS. The new one from one stop worked perfectly and is of much higher quality. 
Also, I have to say that Mario from PSS autosoft was absolutely wonderful to work with. He was even trying to help me with the connection problem (from the bad cable) on Xmas eve!! I highly recommend his product. 
Did you already purchase the cable/software?


----------



## chevymusclecar (Apr 2, 2015)

Bought this program and I have it all setup on my Windows 7 partition on bootcamp. Everything works well connected with inpa, dis and progman. Even did some slight coding with it. Very easy to install and along the way Mario has been very helpful. This is the first time I've had the tools completely working without a hitch. I couldn't be more happy.


----------



## Adeptblake (Oct 22, 2019)

Do you have to have a cable or would this work with a blue tooth type as well?


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

This software toolset was well before Bluetooth.
I'm not saying it can't be done but will need some customization.


----------



## luvrbeemers (Aug 6, 2016)

Has anyone purchased this software or interface cable lately? I have been trying to contact a couple of the software vendors last week or so, no replies.


----------

